# Bentley is at ER



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bentley swallowed my wedding ring so we are at the ER now, they are doing x-rays as we speak. Prayers appreciated ♥


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Bentley knows how to keep things interesting--hopefully all comes out uneventfully.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

omg!!! sending lots of prayers your way. poor pup


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sending good thoughts for Bentley!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Shouldn't he be able to pass the ring fairly easily? I hope the little guy is okay. Please keep us posted.

Pete


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Poor Bentley! Geez... Between Poor Ky and now Bentley you've had one hell of a start to your December! Hope all comes out ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Thinking about you guys... hoping he'll pass the ring without complaint.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Praying all passes through without problems.Diamonds aren't a Goldens best friend!Please keep us updated


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

My friend's Lab puppy did the same thing...she was able to pass it, so I hope Bentley's able to, also. I won't tell you what else she "ate" over the years...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sending good thoughts for Bentley. I'll be watching for an update.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Poor guy...they can be so quick! I will look for updates!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Joyce, you guys are on a roll. I hope nothing is needed but some gloves a stick and patience. Sending prayers your way. Keep us posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh Bentley, move that ring and then stay out of mischief. Geez, we've been there with Maggie's midnight feast last summer. Very stressful, so big prayers..


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh my, sending many prayers for your little one.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

My Cody swallowed my wedding ring. All the vet could see on the x-rays were rocks. Gave him some meds to pass everything along. Get out the plastic gloves!


----------



## bljohnson4 (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh no . Sending prayers your way! Will be watching for updates.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh no!!! I hope he's ok and that the ring will turn up soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I just spent a boat load of money to hear what I already knew. He ate my ring :doh: Dr said he sees it happen a lot and he will pass it. Bentley will not be out of my sight until he does. They said 2 to 3 days. It's a good thing he's so cute!!! 
I was scrubbing the tub so I put my ring in the dish. When I finished I went to put it back on and it slipped out of my wet hands. Bentley dived for it and took off running. 
When I got to him no ring in sight. I should have immediately put him in a sit/stay but I wasn't thinking and was busy yelling nooooooooooooooooooo :doh:
He doesn't act like it's bothering him in anyway. He wants more food and I'm going to give it to him, hoping more food will speed things up. 
When I saw the X-ray I could have strangled him then he put his head on my chest and I melted. He has me wrapped! :doh:


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow. Hope all goes well. It sounds like it should based on other responses. Dogs poop out whole socks all the time, so a ring should be no sweat. 

Did you try to induce vomiting?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Nairb said:


> Wow. Hope all goes well. It sounds like it should based on other responses. Dogs poop out whole socks all the time, so a ring should be no sweat.
> 
> Did you try to induce vomiting?
> 
> ...


I did try to make him vomit but he wouldn't. By the time the ER Vet saw him he said it was best to let nature take care of it. Not looking forward to searching for it :yuck:


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Glad to hear Bentley is going to be OK. God makes puppies cute for a reason! 

A friend's goldendoodle, who eats anything and everything, including a dvd, ate 4 of the new plastic-type Canadian $100 bills. He passed them 2 days later, still unscathed. His owner picked the up, wiped them off with a baby wipe and returned them to the bank. But these "new" bills will melt if you leave them in the car on a hot day.:doh:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh the joys of puppyhood! You will now have a fun time searching through poops. Poor you and I'm glad your baby is ok. Impossible to get mad at that face though I am sure


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

My breeder said she has used 3% Hydrogen Peroxide to induce vomiting. Looking around the web, it looks to be safe, but not with certain chemicals or sharp objects. One teaspoon per 10 lbs of body weight, but I'm only going off what I read. Don't take my word for it, please. Some have used salt as well, but I saw some warnings against that.

Fortunately, I haven't had to worry about it to this point. Knock on wood.....


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh man that's not good! Bentley doesn't really eat things he's not supposed to but I guess if you're going to do it, do it big. My ring is insured but you can bet he won't be out of my sight!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

If Bentley keeps this stuff up you're gonna have to go back to the 3/4" plywood, no curtains dog house.
Glad he's going to be okay.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I've spent some time doing it myself for less valuable "treasures". 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Tennyson said:


> If Bentley keeps this stuff up you're gonna have to go back to the 3/4" plywood, no curtains dog house.
> Glad he's going to be okay.


DH already told Bentley he's stuck with the plastic dog house as punishment


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Tayla's Mom said:


> I've spent some time doing it myself for less valuable "treasures".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


So do you have any tips to make it less gross?


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh no! Sending prayers and good vibes for all!
So sorry.
Dae


----------



## Maverick James (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks like Bentley will be needing a dog house....any dog house will do !


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> So do you have any tips to make it less gross?


Pay a neighbor kid to do it? My 10 year old would probably do it for $20. LOL



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maverick James (Feb 27, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> So do you have any tips to make it less gross?


I'm thinking collect, put it in a bucket and spray it down to break things up. I would think then that the ring should be pretty obvious. 

I would also suggest that all poop is kept till the ring in finally found. That way you don't accidently think the ring hasn't passed only to later have to assume it did and you just missed it.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Bentley you are a silly boy......so how grossed out are you going to feel when you wear the ring again?


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Put it in a gallon size, clear, plastic zip lock bag. That way, you can look for it by feeling the outside of the bag, rather than having to handle the poop directly.

Make sure you spend the extra buck or two for the higher quality bags!


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

Maybe Bentley just wanted to get you a christmas gift ,with a personal gift wrapping , it may even be all tied up with a pretty bow  poor Bentley good luck  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Ewwww just reading these makes my stomach flop! No idea how I'm going to wear it again after I get it back and cleaned :yuck:


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Ohhhhh noooo!!!! I can only imagine how you felt when he swallowed your ring! But, I couldn't help but laugh when I read your post! It's one of those stories where you are so frustrated in the moment but you'll be able to look back at it and laugh. Hopefully you will find a sparkly present soon!! My old dog ate a bag of regular sized individually wrapped reeses peanut butter cups, plastic bag, cardboard and all, and it started to show up the next day. So keep an eye out and hopefully it will reappear soon! Oh and get it professionally cleaned!


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh goodness ...never a dull moment at your place!!!! Puppies have a way of picking things up with lightning speed when it falls to the ground. my husband dropped a blood pressure pill when bailey was a pup and swoosh it was in her mouth before I could even bend down to try and get it... 

Hope he passes it quickly!! 

I am waiting for your reality show to start...The Adventures of Bentley and Ky....I would watch every night 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Just saw this. Sounds like Bentley will be ok. Good news. That wedding ring will have even more memories now.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

How about putting the poop on a screen and they use a gentle spray of water to dissolve all the poop ???


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Buy a strainer from the dollar store that you can throw away after. Probably one of those metal sifter looking ones and spray it down outside.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

My friends goldens would eat there socks and come out the other end. Amazing what some dogs will manage to swallow. Good luck, we'll keep bentley in our prayers tonight.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

don't forget to update us after each poop patrol. ha ha My friend's golden did the same thing and I think it took about 2 days for it to reappear. good luck


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Hahaha this is probably a long shot, but do u know anyone with a metal detector?? That'd be a quick way to tell


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm glad Bentley seems ok. I hope every thing comes OUT ok in the END. (My bad) 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

oh my - poor you and poor Bentley. Lots of bread and lots of food to make big #2s. I hope he passes it with no problem.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Poo #1 nothing. I can tell you that it doesn't smell too bad when you pick it up but adding water to it........ terrible!
He wants to stay out back with Ky, absolutely not buster! 

Vinnie's mom..... you crack me up! Not easy to do tonight


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

glad to hear that Bentely will be ok but do not envy you have to sift for gold! 
Puppies do pounce on things if you drop it dont they, maybe in the hope that its something good. When JAsper was 3 months my friend had made a chew toy for him which was about 6 inches long and about 3 inches wide, I was never going to give it to him as it was too nice and I wanted to keep it, anways i get back from work with it in my pocket and when they came to greet me it accidently got knocked out of my pocket and the next thing Jasper has it is in his mouth is uber excited and when i tried to grab him he swallowed it whole!! Cue emergency vist to the vets who didnt speak any english but in the end he understood what our charades act meant did and xray and there it was!! It was too big to pass naturally so the poor little guy at only 3 months old had to have surgery to remove it!! i think I wore a path in the pavement out side i was so worried about him and my giving up smoking quickly stoppped!! 
So glad you and Mr Bentely are not having to go through that! 
Give him a squeeze from me!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Good luck to you!! Keep long for the ring!!!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

So sorry. But I am thinking good wishes for Bentley AND for the ring.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Sally's Mom said:


> Good luck to you!! Keep long for the ring!!!


Thanks, I'll be looking. If not this will be the most expensive GR puppy on the planet LOL


----------



## pshales (Oct 9, 2012)

This thread has me laughing out loud tonight. I'm sorry for the task you have ahead, but there are some great ideas here for minimizing the unsavoriness of the process.

I scooped several piles of doo from other dogs today, maybe I should dig around a bit and see if there were any unclaimed treasures on my lawn?

I hope the process is quick and productive.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

oh my. i just read this thread. uh oh bentley =O. i hope you get your wedding ring. chester is starting to do this running away with socks and anything he picks up off the floor. i think he thinks its a game because he grabs something and runs so fast i can never catch up.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Does Bentley know how to trade? Wakefield's a scavenger, even at 2, and I'm so glad that he'll willingly trade. I don't keep dog treats with me in the house, but the mention of a trade will usually distract him from swallowing something until I get the treat. Good luck with the poop - the plastic bag sounds like the most palatable way to find it.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Tip to make it less gross? Nosepins! ha-ha.

I'm feeling better already about the mango that Maddie swiped off the kitchen counter tonight. :wave:


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

penparson said:


> Does Bentley know how to trade? Wakefield's a scavenger, even at 2, and I'm so glad that he'll willingly trade. I don't keep dog treats with me in the house, but the mention of a trade will usually distract him from swallowing something until I get the treat. Good luck with the poop - the plastic bag sounds like the most palatable way to find it.


Yes he knows how to trade but he ran off almost before my mind could register what happened then I yelled..... probably when he swallowed it :doh:
I didn't handle it very well but to be fair that ring is like eating a new car, i wasn't thinking straight.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Bentley, Bentley, Bentley, Bentley...what are they to do with you.....

I not laughing...promise....oh hell yes I am...I'm sorry this happened but I can't stop...

No ideas to help make this less messy .I had one of my dogs eat an earing, she passed it, I did the deed and then soaked it for days...I couldn't get past the ick factor until I think something like 10 days..

Keep us posted...


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

I think I'd take the ring to the jeweler for a good cleaning!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry Bentley swallowed your ring. I hope you recover it soon. Nothing like being on poop patrol!!:yuck:


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thanks everyone. I just spent a boat load of money to hear what I already knew. He ate my ring :doh: Dr said he sees it happen a lot and he will pass it. Bentley will not be out of my sight until he does. They said 2 to 3 days. It's a good thing he's so cute!!!
> I was scrubbing the tub so I put my ring in the dish. When I finished I went to put it back on and it slipped out of my wet hands. Bentley dived for it and took off running.
> When I got to him no ring in sight. I should have immediately put him in a sit/stay but I wasn't thinking and was busy yelling nooooooooooooooooooo :doh:
> He doesn't act like it's bothering him in anyway. He wants more food and I'm going to give it to him, hoping more food will speed things up.
> When I saw the X-ray I could have strangled him then he put his head on my chest and I melted. He has me wrapped! :doh:


Years from now you will remember this, tell this story and laugh...I know it doesn't feel that way now :no:

I am sure Bentley will be just fine. Hang in there and happy "digging" :hug:


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh dear ....I had a female patient swallow three of her own rings a few months ago. Passed through ok. I'm sure young Bentley will do the same. Thankfully rings are small & smooth, so no sharp edges to cause problems. I know you must be worried. Thinking of you.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Joyce, the suggestion above for using the zip lock baggie really is a good way to check for your ring without getting all poopie. Hate to say I have had to go "searching for gold" more than once and this is what I did. In a thread here a few years ago a pup swallowed a ladies necklace and she was on Poop Patrol for days. Finally it passed but when she was feeling for it through her baggie, she felt something else and discovered he not only ate her necklace, but out had come a dangle earring too! She hadn't even known he had gotten the ear-ring. Hey you might get lucky and perhaps Bentley will pass not only your ring, but a winning lotto ticket! If so, will we all get a share??


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

That's a crappy job you have to look forward to! I had to say it. Good luck.

Mike


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

OH my goodness! This is going to be the funniest story AFTER you get your ring out of the poop! So a new rule for the book, right? Leave your wedding ring by the tub and its mine! Oh girl, this is so funny!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I guess as a Golden it's only natural he goes for gold. Maybe he can smell it, you can make money out of it. But seriously, you will have fun for days....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bentleysmom*



flykelley said:


> That's a crappy job you have to look forward to! I had to say it. Good luck.
> 
> Mike


Hoping Bentley is o.k. and hope EVERYTHING COMES OUT O.K.!!
Couldn't resist! Love what Mike said above!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> How about putting the poop on a screen and they use a gentle spray of water to dissolve all the poop ???





DieselDog said:


> Buy a strainer from the dollar store that you can throw away after. Probably one of those metal sifter looking ones and spray it down outside.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


oh my GAWD, I'm just now reading this! Bentley you are driving your mommy absolutely bonkers! Certainly hope it comes out OK!!

Yes, the big plastic bag is a great idea, but had to say sifting the poop with a strainer reminded me of CSI episodes! :yuck:


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh my! I hope he passes it without any problems. You, my dear, need to write a book about Bentley's antics! He's almost as funny as Marley and look how well that book did!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Bentley,you sure keep your mom , on her toes, in this case ,on her knee's.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh Bentley, you silly pup!
I hope he passes it quickly and without problem. What a goofy boy! Sending good thoughts.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

My husband got to do poop check detail, but with our son. When he was in kindergarten, he found one of those little watch batteries on the floor at school. He asked the teacher if it was hers (unfortunately, she didn't take it from him) and she said No. He knew you could test 9V batteries (to see if they are good) by placing them on your tongue, so he tested the watch battery.
Gulp-down the hatch it went!
We went to ER, and they Xrayed, saw it in his stomach, and decided to let it pass. My husband was supposed to check things out to see if it came through, but apparently he never found it. So they Xrayed him again, and it wasn't there (sorry hubby, you'll never make it as an inspector).


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

"Crappy job":lol::bowrofl:
Poor little tyke:smooch: - I hope it passes soon!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope the ring shows up very soon. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

I just saw that.I'm hope everything is absolutely fine with Bentley and soon you'll laugh about the whole story.


----------



## Jushing (May 22, 2012)

When my husband and i first got married we were apart since i was still in school. He's roommates dog at the time was very high energy. Well not being used to wearing his ring, my husband was playing with it and it feel. the dog grabbed it and they ran around the backyard. To this day we are not sure if the dog actually ate it as my husband never found it... After about a week he just got a new ring off of amazon, good thing it wasn't an expensive ring. 

Good Luck i hope it turns up soon!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone, at least you make me laugh! Tried to put DH on poo patrol but he was gagging so bad I took over... didn't need another mess :doh:

This AM I tried the ziploc baggie approach, you just haven't lived until you squeeze a baggie of warm poo :yuck:
Bentley was watching me turning his head from side to side. He watches me pick it up in the yard and now this. He must think I really like his poo 

No ring yet. I keep telling myself this will be funny some day but.....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Do you have a metal detector or be able to borrow one? 

So glad Bentley is okay.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

cubbysan said:


> Do you have a metal detector or be able to borrow one?
> 
> So glad Bentley is okay.


No metal detector but I had to smile at the irony. DH asked Santa for one but Santa went in a different direction :doh:


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Praying you get your wedding ring back! He'll be ok


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Sydney's Mom said:


> Praying you get your wedding ring back! He'll be ok


Thank you, so do I! The ER Dr said that I could take him to my Vet and take more x-rays everyday to 'follow it's journey' but they're so expensive I think I'll just keep looking.
I'm also taking the advice of someone on this thread and saving ALL poo until it's found, just to save myself a nervous breakdown later :uhoh:


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes, I've been intently squeezing a bag of warm poo in the front yard before, only to look up and see people walking by. :doh: We dog owners understand, and I hope your ring is found soon.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

SomeDayThisWillBeFunny. SomeDayThisWillBeFunny. SomeDayThisWillBeFunny. SomeDayThisWillBeFunny. SomeDayThisWillBeFunny. SomeDayThisWillBeFunny. :

I'm really glad the little ring-bearer is fine. I do not envy you one bit. The baggie idea was brilliant - as is keeping all the poo until it's found. Good luck. At least little puppies have little poos... ?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

ha ha, I bet you'll get your DH what he wants next year for Christmas!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

mickeychick said:


> You, my dear, need to write a book about Bentley's antics! He's almost as funny as Marley and look how well that book did!!


How about a movie "Bentley and me"?




Buddy's mom forever said:


> I hope the ring shows up very soon. Good luck in your search.


Found anything other than wedding ring?




Bentleysmom said:


> saving ALL poo until it's found:uhoh:


Saving ALL poo.... :yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck:


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Just checking in to see if Bentley delivered the "goods" yet....Hoping he does so soon.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Nothing yet. I'm starting to get a little worried even though they said 2 to 3 days. This dog poo's like a horse :yuck:

Lesson: My ring will _never_ come off my finger again!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

It always took Tayla at least 24 to 36 hours to get back 1. a plastic baggie; 2. the ear to her now deaf bunny; 3. the other ear .... I'm always surprised when she poops and there is nothing poking out. Usually it's a colored piece of fleece from one of her toys. She is destruction at it's finest.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I hope that Bentley will be okay and the ring recovered uneventfully. When Connor was a puppy he swallowed a shiny new penny. Went to ER, had X-rays and the penny showed up so well that we could read the date! Long story short we put him on a high fiber diet and the penny made its reappearance the very next day. It costs $256 to get a penny - worst investment plan ever


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Tayla's Mom said:


> It always took Tayla at least 24 to 36 hours to get back 1. a plastic baggie; 2. the ear to her now deaf bunny; 3. the other ear .... I'm always surprised when she poops and there is nothing poking out. Usually it's a colored piece of fleece from one of her toys. She is destruction at it's finest.


Wow! Of all the dogs I've had I've never had to do poo patrol. With what you've been through I'm counting my blessings!


----------



## Tainka (Nov 9, 2012)

hope that you will find the ring


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

still nothing. we have one more poo event tonight :crossfing


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hope that next one has good news.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh Bentley... He has rich taste! I hope he passes this without issue for you. Sending good vibes your way!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh my goodnesssss!! Joyce!!!! I can't believe it! I am so late on this - Bentley what have you done???? Ahhhhhhhhh!

Keep us posted, I'll be following your updates closely (on a side note, how crazy am I to be so interested in every poop of a dog I've never even met?? What can I say, I love Broadway Bentley!).


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

vcm5 said:


> Oh my goodnesssss!! Joyce!!!! I can't believe it! I am so late on this - Bentley what have you done???? Ahhhhhhhhh!
> 
> Keep us posted, I'll be following your updates closely (on a side note, how crazy am I to be so interested in every poop of a dog I've never even met?? What can I say, I love Broadway Bentley!).


Thanks, I love him too but if we were closer I would put you on poo patrol...I'm too old for this!!!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thanks, I love him too but if we were closer I would put you on poo patrol...I'm too old for this!!!!


Haha, I'd be happy to be on poo patrol! That kind of stuff doesn't bother me, I would be all over it!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

*I HAVE MY VERY NASTY RING BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

DH is on his way to Joe's (our jeweler) now to have it professionally cleaned. Even after it's cleaned it's going to be weird to put it back on knowing where it's been :yuck:

Broadway Bentley will _never_ get a 2nd chance will this ring!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

That was quick! I am very happy for you.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Great news, Joyce. 
Now relax. We can get back to building Broadway's mansion.
I have a great idea for a wet bar.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

inge said:


> That was quick! I am very happy for you.


Thanks, I've been feeding him lots of whole wheat bread & broccoli....he has terrible farts and I have my ring back


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Tennyson said:


> Great news, Joyce.
> Now relax. We can get back to building Broadway's mansion.
> I have a great idea for a wet bar.


hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## bljohnson4 (Jul 7, 2012)

Yayyy!!! I'm so glad you got your ring back and that Bentley is okay! Your wedding ring just has a little extra.....character...now .


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yay!!! I'm so glad! All's well that ends well, right? Well, maybe not for the ring!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thanks, I've been feeding him lots of whole wheat bread & broccoli....he has terrible farts and I have my ring back


Poor Bentley but I guess it did the trick. . . any idea how soon you'll be laughing about this?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> *I HAVE MY VERY NASTY RING BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> DH is on his way to Joe's (our jeweler) now to have it professionally cleaned. Even after it's cleaned it's going to be weird to put it back on knowing where it's been :yuck:
> 
> Broadway Bentley will _never_ get a 2nd chance will this ring!



:banana: Yay....I already made a not to self, no jewelry anywhere in the vicinity of where a dog could get it...I'm glad your ring and Bentley are a-ok....


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

TheZ's said:


> Poor Bentley but I guess it did the trick. . . any idea how soon you'll be laughing about this?


I think it's going to be awhile. I never want to squeeze another bag of squishy anything for as long as I live!! :yuck:


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah for Bentley delivering the goods in record time!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> *I HAVE MY VERY NASTY RING BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


that's great although I'm not sure how you'll be able to put it back on knowing where it's been:--sitnky:



Bentleysmom said:


> Broadway Bentley will _never_ get a 2nd chance will this ring!


Knock on wood:--big_grin:


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Good news. So I guess now we know, ingestion of ring to expulsion of ring, about 24 hours.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Good news. So I guess now we know, ingestion of ring to expulsion of ring, about 24 hours.


His vet would strangle me if he knew how much food I've given this puppy in the last 24 hrs LOL


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

yay so glad to hear its out of him safely!!

Now time for a crash diet with all that food you've been giving him eh!!!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm glad Bentley is ok and you got your ring back. Now on to the next chapter.....


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Bentley will be very sorry his binge is over. Glad he's no worse for wear.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

:appl::appl::artydude:artydude:appl::appl:


----------



## JaimeNTJ (Aug 4, 2012)

Yay Bentley....and you, for finding it!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Back where it belongs and clean as a whistle....Back off Bentley, you're not allowed to even look at it!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

We really are fanatics aren't we? People all over the world, checking in for updates on the state of a puppy's poop. 

Glad you got the ring back and Bentley's added another story to his book, "Ky and me".


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Beautiful ring!


----------



## pshales (Oct 9, 2012)

Yay!!! Glad to read that you got the ring back (it's beautiful!). 

Bentley has great taste in jewelry!


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

Glad it was a happy ending and by the way I am pretty sure you would have seen that ring without having to squish any poop , its so shinny!! Congrates 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy to see your ring is back where it belongs!!!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

YAY! No more digging in the dirt :yuck:

Good that you got it back. Bentley gave you a real treasure there :doh:

You will see how nice and shinning it will be, you will forget all about it


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

So glad to see that Bentley is okay and so is your ring (sort of)

It seems as though this type of vet visit is mandatory initiation for most owners of golden pups. Why they would want to eat some of the things they do is beyond me. At least Bentley has good taste  

PS We love your festive signature


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thanks, I've been feeding him lots of whole wheat bread & broccoli....he has terrible farts and I have my ring back


That is so funny and yippee for all of you. I am sure Bentley will be happy to not be followed around any more while he is trying to poop too!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ring*

Joyce

So glad your ring is back where it belongs!!
Where is the picture of it-have been looking all over!!

I found the picture-what beautiful rings. I think they are SAFER on your fingers!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Nazzers said:


> Glad it was a happy ending and by the way I am pretty sure you would have seen that ring without having to squish any poop , its so shinny!! Congrates
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thank you everyone!! Bentley sure was happy to be able to go outside this AM off leash, he had a bad case of the zoomies 

Doug: I think you're right about GR puppy owners going through this because none of the vets were the least bit surprised by it. I'm fanatical about keeping coins ect off the floor but who knew the little squirt would grab a dropped ring that fast?? Silly puppy.

Nazzers: It's shiny now after a pro cleaning but you should have seen it before that, not shiny at all! Think melted chocolate bar :yuck::yuck::yuck:


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Good News, Finally!*



Bentleysmom said:


> *I HAVE MY VERY NASTY RING BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> DH is on his way to Joe's (our jeweler) now to have it professionally cleaned. Even after it's cleaned it's going to be weird to put it back on knowing where it's been :yuck:
> 
> Broadway Bentley will _never_ get a 2nd chance will this ring!


I've neen watching this thread for several days, as I'm sure many have.
I am so very pleased for you and Bentley that this has finally come to pass. (pun intended)

There have been a couple of really funny comments I have to quote that will hopefully bring a snicker or smile to others as well. 

1)"So a new rule for the book, right? Leave your wedding ring by the tub and its mine!" That's one's pretty obvious!

2)"Do you have a metal detector or be able to borrow one?" I addition to checking the poop, I thought you might be able to track the ring's progress through Bentley as well?

3)"Yes, I've been intently squeezing a bag of warm poo in the front yard before, only to look up and see people walking by." Welcome to the club!

4)"Nothing yet. .... This dog poo's like a horse" . Love that one.

5)"Ewwww just reading these makes my stomach flop! No idea how I'm going to wear it again..." Understandable.

5)"I hope every thing comes OUT ok in the END. (My bad) " I know we were all thinking the same thing.

6) And my favourite: "Good luck with the poop - the plastic bag sounds like the most palatable way to find it." Palatable? Good lord she not eating it LOL!!!!

Regards

MikeD (Bella's dad)


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

(Are you laughing yet?)

I'm so glad everything worked out (and worked its way out) in the end. It definitely looks clean and shiny!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow that was pretty fast! He has some good working innards LOL!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

YAY!!!! No more poop patrol. Good boy, Bentley...


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> *(Are you laughing yet?)*
> 
> I'm so glad everything worked out (and worked its way out) in the end. It definitely looks clean and shiny!


No, not laughing yet. I find myself following him around the house watching his eyes to see what he's looking at LOL


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad everything "came out" okay! Your ring is gorgeous!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah, glad bentley is okay,and you got your ring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

So glad this all worked itself out!,


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'm happy to put this behind us but even though I know my ring was professionally cleaned I've been trying not to eat with that hand :doh:


----------



## LifeIsGood (Oct 11, 2012)

Glad it all worked out! Wow! ....so when are you writing this book?


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm happy to put this behind us but even though I know my ring was professionally cleaned I've been trying not to eat with that hand :doh:


LOL, sorrry but that's funny!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Great ring! Glad Bentley is no longer your diamonds best friend.Bet he'll size things up from now on before swallowing bet that hurt as it passed.


----------

